# Rear tail lights



## huntermech (Dec 10, 2007)

Howdy all,
I have a cracked passenger side tail light.....Question is, which one do I need? 1st or 2nd design? Can I determine this through the VIN?

Very confused:willy:,
BenDog
P.S. I have an 05 Goat


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

My guess would be 2nd design, but your dealer should be able to get you the right one from the last 6 or 8 digits of your VIN.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

sorry to snipe the thread but will 06 taillights work in an 05? i really dont like the big red lights on mine, i'd rather have the blackouts


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> sorry to snipe the thread but will 06 taillights work in an 05? i really dont like the big red lights on mine, i'd rather have the blackouts


Yes they will.


----------

